# Making X-Rocks more wearable?



## Deleted member 43264 (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm an NW45 and I love X-Rocks!  Sometimes I wear it alone for a subtle flush of color with sheen, but I also love it layered over another blush. 

  	My fav combo is X-Rocks over Notable


----------



## afulton (Jul 26, 2011)

I am NC50 too and have had the same problem with X-Rocks.  I found it more wearable to layer it over a matte blush.  Wearing it alone didn't do anything for me.  It was too sheer. 



a29105 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently swapped an item for X-Rocks on Makeupalley and I was wondering how to make it more wearable on my skintone. I'm NC50 in Mac and I had heard that this blush was a must-have for all WOC. It is beautiful, but I have a hard time wearing it because it doesn't look like a blush on me. It looks more like a sheen. Do you guys layer it over more pigmented blushes to make it look better? I'm really confused, because I was so excited to get it, but now I regret it. Please help me.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 27, 2011)

I like it under my purple matte or satin blushes.  really pretty. sometimes, i wear it with raizin to give it something extra.  raizin alone is not my thing.


----------



## captodometer (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm NC50 and X-Rocks is probably my favorite blush. I have no trouble getting it to show up. I never wear it with anything else: my philosophy on color products is that if it doesn't work on its own, it doesn't work period.

  	If I want lots of color and sheen, I use a 187 brush.  I swirl it a few times until the white tips of the brush actually match the color of the blush in the pot, and then I apply it.  If I want color and less sheen, I use the 129 brush.  I make 2-3 passes over the blush and then apply.


----------

